# [solved] libdvdread: Can't seek to block

## sicus

Hallo,

ich habe hier die DVD "Inglouriouse Bastards", ich wollte sie anschauen, ging auch anfangs ganz gut, aber nach ca. 2/3 Spielzeit hat die Wiedergabe abgebrochen. Es scheint ein problem in der libdvdread zu sein. Ich habe schon google bemüht und gesehen daß der fehler öfter auftritt, habe aber keine lösung gefunden die mir weiterhilft. Versucht habe ich mplayer, vlc, totem, kaffeine und xine. alle brechen mit dem selben fehler ab. installiert habe ich folgende versionen:

```

* media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168

* media-libs/libdvdnav-4.1.3_p1168

* media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10

* media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1

* media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1

* media-video/vlc-1.0.6

```

Die Pakete wurden unter anderem mit den den USE Flags dvd und css compiliert.

xine z.B. bringt den fehler schon vor dem abspielen, VLC und mplayer erst wenn die entsprechende stelle im film erreicht ist. hier mal die ausgabe auf der console:

```

Dies ist xine (X11 gui) - Ein freier Video-Player v0.99.6.

(c) 2000-2007 Das xine Team.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys

libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000150

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x0001bf0a

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x00027c8e

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x003479a9

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x003479ae

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_0.VOB at 0x003813e7

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x003813ec

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_0.VOB at 0x0039fab1

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB at 0x0039fab6

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB at 0x003b44fd

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_1.VOB at 0x003b4502

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_0.VOB at 0x003be984

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_1.VOB at 0x003be989

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_0.VOB at 0x003c4ff2

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_07_1.VOB at 0x003c4ff7

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_08_0.VOB at 0x003c7682

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_08_1.VOB at 0x003c7687

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Found 8 VTS's

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Can't seek to block 3952617

libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 7 (VTS_07_0.IFO).

```

kernel hab ich 2.6.31 installiert (wobei ich bezweifle daß es von belang ist). 

ich habe irgendwo einen lösungsansatz gesehen der anscheinend bei manchen DVDs geholfen hat. Die lösung bestand darin libdvdread zu deinstallieren und xine-lib neu zu bauen. Das habe ich versucht, war jedoch erfolglos.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

----------

## 69719

Was sagt denn dmesg? Eventuell hat die DVD einen Kopierschutz und dein Laufwerk kommt damit nicht klar.

----------

## sicus

hmm ja, dmesg sagt echt was:

```

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388352

__ratelimit: 11 callbacks suppressed

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097088

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097089

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388352

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097088

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097089

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388584

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097146

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097147

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388584

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097146

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097147

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097150

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2097150

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388536

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388592

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8388600

UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount

UDF-fs INFO UDF: Mounting volume 'INGLOURIOUS_BASTERDS', timestamp 2009/12/08 05:56 (1078)

```

könnte das echt am laufwerk liegen? aber wieso kann ich dann 2/3 des films anschauen?

----------

## 69719

Wieso das so ist, ist eine gute Frage... eventuell ist die DVD zerkratzt? Das Laufwerk irgendwie defekt, dass es Probleme hat auf den außeren Spuren zu justieren? Oder anderes. Versuch mal ob du die DVD mittels

```

dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso

```

einlesen kannst. Wenn dies fehlschlägt, dann probier es mal an einem anderen Rechner.

Wenn es an einem anderen funktioniert, dann tip ich auf das Laufwerk.

----------

## sicus

zerkratzt ist die nicht, hab sie auch schon angeschaut ob dreck drauf ist. die schaut aus wie nagelneu.

ich versuchs mal an nem anderen rechner und mit dd. sollts net gehen werd ich mich wieder melden.

danke schonmal für die tips

----------

## sicus

scheint echt am laufwerk zu liegen. habs grad mal auf einem anderen rechner versucht (da ist ein ubuntu drauf). da spielt die dvd ohne probleme, auch keine errors im dmesg zu sehen. werd mir also wohl ein neues laufwerk holen müssen.

ich setzte den thread mal auf solved

----------

## 69719

Vielleicht ist es auch ein BUS Problem auf dem Board um das noch auszuschließen könntest du das Laufwerk noch in den anderen Rechner stecken und nochmal probieren, wobei ich auf das Laufwerk tippe. Hast du das Laufwerk mal orgendlich durchgepustet? Manchmal bringt das schon was, wie z.B. bei meinem Autoradio, das wollte auch erst nach ner ordendlichen Ladung Luft wieder Lärm produzieren.

----------

